# ممكن مواقع شركات التصنيع المصريه لمكائن البلك والخلاطات الخرسانيه



## المملكه للمقاولات (20 يونيو 2008)

أرجو من الجميع المساعده لأيجاد مواقع النت لشركات التصنيع في مصر 

وهل منكم من يقوم بتصنيع هذه المكائن في المنتدى


----------



## Taimor_lang (20 أبريل 2009)

اخي الكريم انا اقوم بتصنيع محطات الخلط واليور المناولة والسيلوهات للتواصل××××××××××××××××

يمنع وضع العناوين في المشاركات


----------



## yehiaghareeb (21 أبريل 2009)

*من يريد طلب dust filtration system لكافة المصنع*

dear every body,​this for whome it may concern.we are aleading company in the middle east for manufacturing the dust filtration system and we deal also with foreign agencies as we are the only approved company in that field.
.we manufacure the total system and install it ok 
if you want to contact send me your inquiries and i will respond


----------

